# Story about two friends one fit one fat



## Craiger16 (Jul 8, 2010)

One roomate says she will lose weight but for every pound she loses her fit friend has to gain it. 

Towards the end the formally fat girl is now very fit and the other is pretty large and wants to lose weight but the fit friends desides not to help her.

Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## dxm9999 (Jul 8, 2010)

Sounds like 'The Arrangement'


----------



## Craiger16 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for the help.

Because of your help I found it:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36121


----------



## ShammyBoy (Jul 18, 2010)

It is a shame he went on to another writing project and had a short ending for that story.


----------



## c3lv0s2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Someone needs to remake the arrangement with a better end. Maybe a little more description or story.


----------



## Craiger16 (Sep 26, 2010)

I would like to.


----------



## FAelitist (Dec 6, 2010)

I was thinking of rewriting/editing that story the other day, does anyone know if I need to get the author's permission or just provide a note by the title stating "heavily inspired by" or "rewrite of"?


----------



## Lou Grant (Dec 6, 2010)

FAelitist said:


> I was thinking of rewriting/editing that story the other day, does anyone know if I need to get the author's permission or just provide a note by the title stating "heavily inspired by" or "rewrite of"?



A note at the begining giving credit to the story/author that inspired the piece will work if you are in fact starting from scratch. If you are going to take the existing story and "edit" it, as you allude to, I would get the writer's permission first. I would recommend the former.


----------



## FAelitist (Dec 6, 2010)

I was mostly planning on keeping the general plotline and setting; I'll be sure to credit the original work.


----------

